# I've been violated by scumbag thieves...



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

I woke up this morning to go grab the newspaper and found the interior of my car appeared to have had a tornado go through it...

At first glance I thought maybe a squirrel had somehow gotten inside but after a further look, someone felt compelled to break into my (unlocked and garaged) car, steal my wallet, badge, work I.D. and left a coffee cup and spilled coffee as a parting gift.

Nice start to my weekend, huh?

All I want is 5 minutes with these scumbags....that's it....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

The only reason you were targeted was because you left your valuables unsecured. A locked car would have sent them off to the next target. Unless of course you have valuables right out in the open asking to be taken.


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

It's a 2 car garage.

My buddy (3rd floor tenant) parks there as well. The battery in his opener shit the bed a few weeks ago so he leaves his stall wide open....

His car was ransacked as well...

It's just a pain in the ass...calling the credit card companies, going to the bank, trying to figure out what else was taken...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like SOMEONE is going to be impersonating a court officer very soon........ just kidding bro. sorry you were victimized.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

That sucks. It happened to me a few months ago and it pissed me off. Jerks broke my window because I locked the car.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats sucks. It happened to me while I was in Afghanistan. I called my wife and she said her car was better than mine. I said why? She said because her car had windows. They broke my windows and stole my golf clubs.


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

redsox03 said:


> Thats sucks. It happened to me while I was in Afghanistan. I called my wife and she said her car was better than mine. I said why? She said because her car had windows. They broke my windows and stole my golf clubs.


They popped a couple levers in my buddy's car which opened both his gas tank and his trunk, which contained his golf clubs...they left those...must have been too much to carry...

Safe to say this was a quick grab and run...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

You just described 99.99% of car breaks. At 3 a.m. the inventory is endless. These roaches will try every car door and enter all those that are unlocked. Unless of course there is a prize visible inside in which case you're losing your window or door lock.

My wife would never listen to me when I used to tell her to take those velcroed DVD screens off the headrest and toss them under the seat. She, well, *my* pocket, learned the hard way. They took the screens without looking under the console for the player itself. Amateur punks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, are you located in the Merrimack Valley area? There's been a group of these scum going around and breaking into unlocked cars at night in the North Andover area.


----------



## richie28 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm in the Merrimack Valley area and my car got hit about a month ago. Stole my mailbox key. What a pain that was to change!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think sometimes it is like trick or treat, no treat and they will shit in your car.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

little maggots sliced open my Jeep roof for a $5 dollar pair of sunglasses ,mini mag and a handful of change in the ash tray = new roof $500 !

set my alarm the next couple of weeks for 3am and walked the neighborhood looking for those f**ks.

with any luck they'll die with a needle in their arm  
</IMG>


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

Hutch said:


> Just out of curiousity, are you located in the Merrimack Valley area? There's been a group of these scum going around and breaking into unlocked cars at night in the North Andover area.


Hutch,

I'm in Taunton about a mile from the center of town.

The officer I spoke to yesterday (and the police log in the Taunton Daily Fishwrapper) informed me that this shit has been going on a LOT lately. Hell, they even stole the GPS out of his car parked in his driveway...

On a serious note, I'm very aware of where the scum in this city hangs out (right downtown) and wouldn't mind pulling a little Charles Bronson on their ass....

I agree: the stuff they took was pretty minor and worse things have happened but the fact that they had the AUDACITY to rummage through something that didn't belong to them in an effort to deprive really, REALLY pisses me off.

Get a friggin job!

Hopefully, they catch these junkies....and I'm there during the arraignment....

:mrgreen:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

In the perfect world sometimes the little bugger(s) leave prints, etc. behind. Many P.D.'s down this way will call BCI to check it out. Sometimes they leave something good behind.
:-/


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

New Hire said:


> Get a friggin job! Hopefully, they catch these junkies....and I'm there during the arraignment....
> :mrgreen:


I'd be willing to bet they're not even old enough to get a job and be junkies yet. This is the work of young-uns.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

When I was in college (in NH) some jerks decided to break all the back window in my minivan and left it...didn't take a damn thing. The poor cop "Is there anyone who would do this to you"..."yup, plenty of people, the list is too long...sorry" haha...Needless to say no one was found.

That being said, down here (SWCT) we've had a shitload of mvburgs...all of them were unlocked. We had to seriously put out a press release reminding people to lock their doors.


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

My next door neighbor had the soft top of his Jeep sliced open and some change stolen...the guy on the second floor of his place had his car broken into as well...not sure if anything was taken...

Between the 2 houses, they had about 10 cars to pick from...



mpd61 said:


> In the perfect world sometimes the little bugger(s) leave prints, etc. behind. Many P.D.'s down this way will call BCI to check it out. Sometimes they leave something good behind.
> :-/


how about a coffee cup on the floor of my front seat?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

This thread is starting to remind me of the movie "Taxi Driver"......

"All the animals come out at night - whores, skunk pussies, buggers, queens, fairies, dopers, junkies, sick, venal. Someday a real rain will come and wash all this scum off the streets."

~Travis Bickle


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

"In North Andover, which has seen at least 35 car break-ins in the past five weeks, a community meeting has been scheduled for Thursday, Oct. 18, at 8 p.m. at 57 Colonial Drive, Detective Lt. Paul Gallagher said.

Gallagher said investigators believe an organized group is working in North Shore communities. They think members are dropped off in neighborhoods to commit the car break-ins, then rendezvous at a prearranged location to leave the area."

http://www.eagletribune.com/punews/local_story_285093815


----------



## shannon (Mar 27, 2007)

My truck was broken into while I was at work a couple of weeks ago. I park at the train station and in a very visible spot. All they took was my dvd's & cd's(copies), my notebook with all of my homework for school, and a bag containing some of my bills and other important documents. It is taking forever to sort it out! What I don't get is why my truck was locked when I got to it in the afternoon, no windows broken, and it didn't seem like anything was gone. I had other things in there that would have been more logical to steal. My guess is they wanted the info for Identity theft...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

shannon said:


> My truck was broken into while I was at work a couple of weeks ago. I park at the train station and in a very visible spot. All they took was my dvd's & cd's(copies), my notebook with all of my homework for school, and a bag containing some of my bills and other important documents. It is taking forever to sort it out! What I don't get is why my truck was locked when I got to it in the afternoon, no windows broken, and it didn't seem like anything was gone. I had other things in there that would have been more logical to steal. My guess is they wanted the info for Identity theft...


My girlfriend's 1991 Volvo (yea, why would you EVER want to break into that car) got broken into a couple months ago while parked overnight in my buildings parking lot here in Haverhill. I was awake too (I'm usually up until 7-8am) and only left it unattended for about 45 minutes. All they took was her CDs luckily, and all of them were burned CDs. They went through her glove compartment but didn't take anything else. It must've just happened when I got back to her car because I saw these sketchy dirty kids in a sketchy piece of junk ricer car drive by and give me a look when I was sitting in the car. I had never seen those kids around before, it was 3 am and figured it must've been them. I chased them down the road and took down their plate. Haven't seen them back and haven't heard of any recent car break ins here.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------

